# Seiko 7005



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi

Just want to share the Seiko 7005-7001 I just finished. Bought this off the Bay some time ago as a project. It was listed as a non-runner and looked like crap when I got it.

I got it with the intension of modifying it, but I liked the green dial, so I decided to keep it original.

Before:










(Image nicked from seller)

The one to the left has a bad dial, so I'm putting in something else. $10 for both.

After giving the movement a good clean, polished the case and crystal, it turned out rather nice.

After:


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Ketil Johansen said:


> Hi
> 
> Just want to share the Seiko 7005-7001 I just finished. Bought this off the Bay some time ago as a project. It was listed as a non-runner and looked like crap when I got it.
> 
> ...


Very nice, and very theraputic, cleaning the crystals on old Seikos. What did you use to polish the case?

Graham


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Very very nice, and surely rewarding.

Excellent.


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

> Very nice, and very theraputic, cleaning the crystals on old Seikos. What did you use to polish the case?
> 
> Graham


Thanks. I started with 240 grit wet and dry paper. Then 600 and finished with 1200 grit. Finished with a dremel with a polishing wheel. I should probably get some finer paper as it will give a better mirror finish. The brushed part is done with 240 grit paper and finished with a "sand paper sponge".


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

That's a great result and a nice looking watch - very nicely done :thumbsup:


----------

